# www.jobclock.com



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I saw you post this twice now, what's your deal, I take it you sell a competing product?


----------



## olduser532 (Apr 2, 2009)

yyy


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow, so then we will take that as a yes. :laughing:


----------



## olduser532 (Apr 2, 2009)

yyy


----------



## Redd (Dec 19, 2008)

Rev. Riff said:


> No I do sell a competing product. I dislike this product and I feel it is a waste of money. I lost my best employee, because he felt that now I no longer trusted him. Its that plain and simple. I have learned the hard way that "trust" is very important in a small company and by the way, is that how you responed to new people here? "what's your deal" In 5 years you have over 10,000 posts. Looks like to me you need to spend more time running your company, than your mouth.


Not to sit here and argue with you but there is more than one reason to buy a system like this. We got a similar system because we wanted to be able to track our productivity more accurately. With the market getting tighter being able to see what our real cost are for each item of a project only helps us out as far as im concerned. Im not sure why your best employee had such an issue with trust, so far our employees think it is a good idea and have jumped on board. We will find out how well it works when we go into full swing with the ground finally thawing out here. I agree on smaller jobs you will probably spend more time clocking in and out to track each item but on larger projects I am hoping it gives us good feedback on our estimating.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Rev. Riff said:


> Your unintelligent remarks are proof of why know one should follow your advice. Please quit reposted and save the space for real discussion on this product. Thank you, End of story!


What's the name of your product?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Redd said:


> Not to sit here and argue with you but there is more than one reason to buy a system like this. We got a similar system because we wanted to be able to track our productivity more accurately. With the market getting tighter being able to see what our real cost are for each item of a project only helps us out as far as im concerned. Im not sure why your best employee had such an issue with trust, so far our employees think it is a good idea and have jumped on board. We will find out how well it works when we go into full swing with the ground finally thawing out here. I agree on smaller jobs you will probably spend more time clocking in and out to track each item but on larger projects I am hoping it gives us good feedback on our estimating.


Exactly, my employees love it. How much simpler can it be for them? Take out your keys, swipe the green key and you're in, swipe the red and you're done. The job clock system is about the most employee friendly system out there. It's just not the most employer friendly.

I'm sure reverend run DMC here's pleasant attitude had nothing to do with an employee telling him to suck it over a punch clock system.:whistling I guess the Rev probably now gives his employees blank checks and they fill in the weeks wages, cause if he didn't what the heck? His boy might think he isn't being trusted and take his barbie lunch box and go home. :laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

SeanATL said:


> *For about $300 upfront and $15 a month, you can put a GPS device on the car and know when it started, when it got to the job site, when it left the job site, etc. I love it. *
> 
> If I know someone was suppose to be somewhere, I can make sure they were. They also know I can know where they are at all times, so it's like I'm riding everywhere with them.
> 
> ...


It would seem that this would be the simplest solution, as long as the job categories do not change during the day.

I am going to check into that. 

Those 15 minute differences that I occasionally catch could add up to be quite significant.

I would imagine that you can only put those on your own company vehicles though, so the guys who drive their own vehicle to a job site would still be open to rounding their time sheets up and down.

What was it about the GPS Cell phones though. Those could be provided, but would they record the GPS if the cell phone was turned off?

Ed


----------



## olduser532 (Apr 2, 2009)

yyy


----------



## olduser532 (Apr 2, 2009)

yyy


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Rev. Riff said:


> Why would you refer to my employees as “weak or sissy” you don’t even know them. GROW UP! At times Mike, yes employees have blank checks or company credit cards when working out of town. Why? BECAUSE I TRUST THEM. I know that’s hard for a person like you to understand. You are so paranoid you think that I’m representing another company here. So who killed JFK? Was it Oswald or is it a conspiracy?


The Cookies that you are made of are quite Sour and Strange!

Yes?

I love it when New Persons come in here and get all wadded up over such Trivialities!!!


Ask yourself this.........


Just how IMPORTANT is it and how will it EFFECT my life?


----------



## olduser532 (Apr 2, 2009)

yyy


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ed the Roofer said:


> It would seem that this would be the simplest solution, as long as the job categories do not change during the day.
> 
> I am going to check into that.
> 
> ...


And what are you going to do in regard to lunch breaks? Have the guy get in the truck and drive off the property and back on when his break is over?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> And what are you going to do in regard to lunch breaks? Have the guy get in the truck and drive off the property and back on when his break is over?


I am not sure I get your point Mike.

My guys many times work through the morning break and take a longer lunch time, which seems acceptable to all parties, but I guess I would have a knowledge of how long the vehicle was away from the address for that lunch period.

Also, many times they stay on the job and eat lunch, so I do count on them being close to correct with times.

Here is when I do have a problem though with any of the guys.

One man forgets to fill out his time sheet, so he conveniently copies the hours from another crew mwmbers time sheet. Since the time sheets are supposed to be turned in by the following week on Wednesday to be paid on Friday, that leaves a lot of time for the mind to forget what went on and what time and such.

Ed


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

*So Rev, is your system for Sale?*

The livestock in my town have it pretty good. All the beautiful, thick (smoggy), "Free" air they can breathe and tons of green grass in the hills. Pretty good. I guess being cut up into steaks at the end might not seem too fair though.:thumbup:
Seriously man, it sounds like there may be more to your lead guy leaving you than the simple process of clocking in on a jobsite. If it is a small town, is he still working in that town? Have you seen him and had a chance to talk with him about why he really left?
I can't imagine someone quitting because they think you don't "trust" them unless you have a reason *Not* to "trust" them and now you would find out!
On the other hand, maybe you really didn't trust him and were trying to use this system to prove something to yourself about him? I don't know, something doesn't feel right about your situation!
Anger is bad for the heart, let it go.....


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I am not sure I get your point Mike.
> 
> My guys many times work through the morning break and take a longer lunch time, which seems acceptable to all parties, but I guess I would have a knowledge of how long the vehicle was away from the address for that lunch period.
> 
> ...


My point is, and maybe I missed it that the GPS product does this, but I'm under the impression its a fleet management product not a time sheet product. It's designed to tell you if somebody was speeding, and where they have been and when.

So if you have 10 guys on the payroll and your pay roll is every 2 weeks, are you going to now manually construct 70 work days of on shift, lunch break and off shift times?

Long and the short, it sounds like this particular GPS product is good for seeing where a vehicle is or was, but it does nothing to actually produce a payroll or track time.

I believe if you want that GPS feature, others have posted (George I think) about a smart phone based one that combines the GPS and a timecard system.


----------



## olduser532 (Apr 2, 2009)

yyy


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

> I lost my best employee, because he felt that now I no longer trusted him. Its that plain and simple.


It sounds more like he felt slighted. For someone to leave over a job clock, that's petty. He obviously was NOT your best employee.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Handymanservice said:


> I can't imagine someone quitting because they think you don't "trust" them unless you have a reason *Not* to "trust" them and now you would find out!


Of course there is more to it. Nobody is going to quit over having to punch in and out on a JOB. It's a JOB, you know, like work? Going to a job? Where you work and you get a pay check, that kind of crazy thing. :laughing:

#1 Any employee that would quit over having to account for his hours has many other problems being overlooked if this is the deal breaker.

#2 Any employer who can't overcome with an employee a tiny issue that he might have about being accountable has many other issues already.

How hard is a 2 minute conversation along the lines of:

"Hey buddy, you gotta check out this awesome new system we have. I need your help putting it in place. It's pretty cool, you get these two fobs to put on your key chain, and now all you have to do is pass the green one over this thing in the morning and the red one when we are done."

"Yeah, crazy huh? Can't get much simpler than that can it? And the nice thing is it's going to make getting a paycheck to you so much easier. It's going to cut my time involved by at least 1/2 and you'll never have to worry about an error on your paycheck in your hours!"

"Whadda ya think? Pretty cool huh?"

"Awesome boss!"


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

We have been using similar (T-Sheets) time tracking.
Employees love it, we do.
They log in
They log out
Straight to Quickbooks Payroll
Soon to direct deposit.

We can check where the budget stands in real time.
Costs almost nothing, saves thousands, we are accurate, we don't use paper.

I am trying to understand any problem with it or any similar system.
The person with trust issues, should never have been trusted.


----------

